# Eddie Alvarez VS Roger Huerta



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

At Bellator 33 in October...

source.......http://www.mmaconvert.com/2010/08/12/roger-huerta-to-fight-eddie-alvarez-in-october-at-bellator-33/

Thoughts....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You know deep down Bellator is really happy they got the fight they wanted in the end.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Toxic said:


> You know deep down Bellator is really happy they got the fight they wanted in the end.


Veeerrryyy happy, this is going to be an awesome fight!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm glad its not a title fight..

but I've been waiting to see this.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I wanted to see this fight as soon as Huerta got let go by the UFC. I can't wait for this to happen!


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Alvarez is going to tear Huerta a new one. Curran beat Huerta and he isn't nearly as seasoned as Alvarez.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

i go with alvarex with another good win to his resume. i think he can beat aoki in a rematch and melndez, hopefully he gets to prove it.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Fans can't take anything away from Huerta, just because he's out of the UFC doesn't mean he isn't fighting top competition. Can't wait for this fight!


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Very cool fight. I'm hoping Huerta steps it up and wins by KO.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice!
This is the fight i thought would be the final of this season.

Hey, maybe it payed off for Huerta, beating that retard in that street brawl. :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I wanted this to be for the championship as well!


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

Huerta wins by head stomp!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Thats funny! Hehehe:thumb02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

limba said:


> Hey, maybe it payed off for Huerta, beating that retard in that street brawl. :thumbsup:


That's what I was thinking... now we got two fan favorites about to go heads up...

I got Eddie Alvarez winning this one... but if he beats Roger too bad the women in the audience might rush the cage.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I can see that happening!:thumb02:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I really hope this fight still happens, and nothing gets canceled due to Huerta's outside the cage issues. I don't like the whole non-title thing. If the champ is fighting in his weight class the title should be on the line. Did someone else deserve the shot more? Of course, but that doesn't mean Huerta is undeserving. Give Curan the winner when he's ready. If Huerta wins then he has wait until Curan and Avlarez fight to get the title even though he beat the champ.


----------

